# One blocked fallopian tube and high fsh



## rachaelm24 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi I am new to this site and would really appreciate some advice.

I am 37 years old and have been trying to conceive for over a year with no luck. I have had various tests and my fsh came back as 19.6, had test done again two months later and was 13 (at least it is going in the right direction!!). I am still awaiting my amh result.

Yesterday I had a HSG exam, I have to say it was a pain I have not felt before and it revealed I have a blocked tube. The Dr said he usually would try and unblock there and force dye through but I was in so much pain he was unable to continue. He advised I come next cycle and he will try to unblock it with a metal wire!!! However, the pain was unbearable for me (know it is fine for other) so don't feel I can go through it again. I asked for sedation but they do not offer it. Is it worth doing this if I decide to go down the IVF root, due to high FSH.

Feel so confused, any advice would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I'm similar to you I have one tube and my fsh is 23, personally and you will find its a view shared by the majority on here, a dodgy tube is much better out than in, an unblocked tube will 99% of the time re block increases your risk of ectopic/early loss and if you have hydro (fluid in tubes) it can decrease your chances of implantation

With regards to your fsh once it goes high you do have to think above moving a little quicker so I would be keen to get it removed/clipped before ivf, my fsh was 8 or 9 for ages then went to 19 then 23, my clinic won't let you cycle with own eggs if its over 10, it does fluctuate though so don't worry, the ivf drugs are 'fsh' so if you are already pumping out high levels you are less likely to respond to the meds, your body will pump out fsh when its struggling to ovulate

Many ladies with fsh higher than you have success but they will want it to lower when you cycle, natural ivf is always an option too with ladies with really high fsh

Also... Wheatgrass/Sea Kelp/Bee propolis/Blue green algae are all supposed to help lower it 'apparently'

Any other questions ask away

L x


----------



## rachaelm24 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for your advice. I have an appointment at Ivf clinic a week today so will decide on next steps after that meeting


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Rachaelm24

We have a board here for whilst you are undergoing investigations. There's a thread on it where you can chat with others who are waiting to discuss next steps - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324110.0

There's also a board for those with high FSH - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

and an area for Tubal factors - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

KA xxx


----------

